

Black Duck Software acquires Ohloh - gokhan
http://www.blackducksoftware.com/ohloh/

======
wingo
Boo. I liked Ohloh. OK, it was a proprietary web service, but it had neat
things for people who write code.

All the notes in the blackducksoftware.com/ohloh/ page talk about making it
easier for corporate people to consume free software, not providing services
for free software developers.

~~~
gluegadget
They open sourced some of their stuff though, e.g., the Ohcount project which
uses Ragel FSM for counting LOC in a variety of languages (what generates most
of statistics in Ohloh).

~~~
ciupicri
Speaking of counting LOC there is also sloccount[1].

[1] <http://www.dwheeler.com/sloccount>

------
devmonk
Per recent news items about large companies considering open source an issue
:( ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1735360> ) in the products/services
they acquire, the Black Duck code label seems like it would be useful:

<http://www.blackducksoftware.com/files/code-label1.jpg>

For others though, I'm not sure what the use would be, as they'd probably try
to hide it from companies that asked, even though that could kill a deal per:
[http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2010/09/27/27idg-how-
to-...](http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2010/09/27/27idg-how-to-get-
bought-by-google-facebook-18157.html?ref=technology)

------
wtracy
After reading the article on typefaces, looking at this announcement makes my
eyes bleed. >_<

